# Topics > Toys >  Little Sophia, robot toy, Hanson Robotics, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Developer - Hanson Robotics

littlesophia.ai 

Home page - hansonrobotics.com/little-sophia-2

"Little Sophia by Hanson Robotics" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hanson Robotics debuts Little Sophia, a robot companion that teaches kids to code"

by Kyle Wiggers
January 30, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Fireside chat with David Hanson: Little Sophia's features

Published on Mar 25, 2019




> Meet Little Sophia, Hanson Robotic's newest consumer robot that teaches kids STEM, Artificial Intelligence and coding. 
> 
> Designed for kids (especially girls) ages 8+, Little Sophia comes to life as your AI friend. With the power of character and storytelling, Little Sophia helps kids learn new things in robotics, science, technology engineering, math, coding, and AI. Kids can learn to program Sophia with Blockly and Python; and with her lessons on computer vision, deep learning, and robotics, Little Sophia is the perfect smart, educational companion. Moreover, Little Sophia interfaces with Raspberry Pi, allowing kids to learn electronics and robotics, and to help her become as smart and capable as their imagination will allow.

----------


## Airicist

Live Little Sophia Q&A with Hanson Robotics founder David Hanson

Published on Mar 27, 2019




> Live Little Sophia Q&A with Hanson Robotics Founder David Hanson. Meet some of the team behind Little Sophia and Sophia the Robot as they answer your questions straight from the Hanson Robotics' robotic lab in Hong Kong.

----------

